

Ask HN: Website for hosting dev interviews? - deejaybog

Mulling over the idea of a website focused on managing coding interview loops. MVP would have live interview features (problem statement, coding whiteboard, maybe compilation and execution) and communication&#x2F;collaboration features for interviewers (save&#x2F;review interviewee&#x27;s solutions, taking&#x2F;sharing notes, interview topics coordination, history of problems asked).<p>Is anything like this already out there? Opinions on usefulness for you&#x2F;your company?
======
SJMosley
Lytmus.io does something similar to this with their "lytmus test" it records
the user programming to solve the given problems. But it is limited to when
they are having events for specific companies.

A platform that companies could use would be helpful in my opinion.

